
Show HN: Find out your market worth and compare - jaoued
https://6figr.com
======
password03
This is interesting..

That said, only social logins are supported so I am out.

I refuse to login with the likes of Google, Facebook et al.

email/pwd for me and if that doesn't exist I can't enter...

If you manage to implement a regular signup flow let me know.

Tweet me on @conor_hackett

Cheers and good luck with the project.

